# Gym equipment?



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ive converted my garage into a small home gym, and now given up my gym membership.

Ive got most of the equipment, just some of the small things left to get, like EZ-bar, tricep rope things like that. Does anyone no where I can get these at reasonable prices?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

try powerhousefitness.co.uk got a bunch of stuff from them recently and they were excellent in terms of service and product...


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

nice 1 mate


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

powerhouse are good ask to speak to lesley ann great gal really did a good deal for me


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

How much are you hoping to get on the EZ bar? Mine was £14 very nice quality but its not olympic so mabye cant fit enough weight on for your requirements. Was York fitness i think..


----------

